# Triscuits a good fuel food?



## Paladin54 (Nov 18, 2010)

So I am trying to figure out a good fuel food for biking. I've been looking at a lot of labels and reading about fructose and stuff.

So how about tricuits 

This info is for CRACKED PEPPER & OLIVE OIL which I have at home right now:

Ingredients: WHOLE WHEAT, SOYBEAN AND/OR PALM OIL, MALTODEXTRIN, SALT, BLACK PEPPER, ONION POWDER, GARLIC POWDER, MODIFIED CORNSTARCH, OLIVE OIL, NATURAL FLAVOR


Nutrition Facts

Serving Size 28g

Servings per Container about 10

Amount Per Serving

Calories 120 Calories from Fat 35

Total Fat 4g

Saturated Fat 1g

Trans Fat 0g

Cholesterol 0mg

Sodium 140mg

Total Carbohydrate 20g

Dietary Fiber 3g

Sugars 0g

Protein 3g

Vitamin A 0 %

Calcium 0 %

Vitamin C 0 %

Iron 8 %


Also has about 115mg of potassium.

A serving is 6 crackers.

Would triscuits be complex carbs for good energy while riding?


----------



## Kristatos (Oct 15, 2007)

I'd give them a try. Just be sure you don't overdo it on the sodium if you're already getting that from a drink/mix. Maybe mix in some dried fruit or other sodium free stuff if you're going for a long day in the saddle.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Too high in fiber...


----------



## dfms2004 (Jun 3, 2010)

you can try Vitargo... 100% carb ( you can mix it with a banana or any fruit).. the taste is not good ... but you can see the different in your ride ... I drink it 90 min before riding...


----------



## Homebrew (Jan 2, 2004)

Depends on what you're doing. For shorter rides (<2 hours) or if you aren't doing intensity, it doesn't matter really. You just need to eat something. Typically, I like to eat something before I ride (at least a peanut chocolate chip Clif Bar) and then pop a Gu after about 45 mins and that will get me by for another 30-45 mins or so, then maybe another Gu. After that, it's probably meal time so I like to eat something more substantial like PB&J, trail mix, etc. That lasts maybe an hour then another gel...lather, rinse, repeat. You could fit the Triscuits in the mix if you want. They are a little crunchy and not really enough on their own. Also depends on if you want stop and eat or just stuff your pocket and eat on the roll.

And I wouldn't worry about fructose while riding. Personally, I like to drink a Coke at the store stop mid-way through a 4 hour road ride or might have one with a post-ride meal. I rarely drink sodas or fruit juice other wise. It's like they say, everything in moderation. Fructose is a real danger for couch potatoes getting a refill on their Super Big Gulps five times a day.


----------



## SneadFrank (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re:*

Triscuits are a favorite snack and a great party food, but you could also call the cracker health food.Triscuits are made from whole grain wheat, and add important fiber to your diet.


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeechh! The only good thing about eating those on a ride is that it will force you to drink a lot of fluids to wash them down and get rid of the flavor. Not really a fuel food. Try a Cliff Bar or a Bonk Breaker.


----------



## BORDERCOLLIE (Sep 1, 2011)

how about consulting with a dietitian? instead of relying on us knuckleheads? that said any ride over an hour I drink brewed green tea with lots of agave syrup, any longer I pack lot of beef jerky and peanut butter


----------

